# Picked up the pick up



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Brought her to my buddy's shop today.
It's a bit of a project. Drove it home in pouring cold rain with bald tires, cracked windshield, only on windshield wiper, and hot brakes.
Gonna be a "work in progress" thread. Will check back as progress is made.
The tires on it are the Cooper discoverer S/T Maxx 275/70/18E

2008 XLT bone stock
4WD
6.4L @350hp
Torqshift auto
11,100 GVWR
EX HD alternator
Plow package
Off road package
6K Dana 60 front axle
7k rear axle with overloads
Pop up gooseneck hitch
Shift on fly 4x4
Auto hubs
Multi media stereo
135k miles
Turbos replaced about 100k
Western snowplow mount, no plow. Going with western poly V


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

All those details and you left out the most interesting.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> Looks pretty cool.


I thought it was a good looking truck. I paid very little for it, but the repairs list will cut into those savings substantially


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I thought it was a good looking truck. I paid very little for it, but the repairs list will cut into those savings substantially


How'd you find it? I'm still looking for a truck that I can pay very little for.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> How'd you find it? I'm still looking for a truck that I can pay very little for.


CL
gotta be quick hi tech.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> CL
> gotta be quick hi tech.


Ha. I look every night. Maybe I'm just timing it wrong. Or too cheap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why didn't you buy the red ford dump I forwarded you? 
That was a heck of a buy.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Why didn't you buy the red ford dump I forwarded you?
> That was a heck of a buy.


Should have. At the time I didn't feel like venturing that far. Oops.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice bus Jd!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Nice bus Jd!!


I'm going to dislike the lack of cab space, but like its small size for snowplowing!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I'm going to dislike the lack of cab space, but like its small size for snowplowing!


It's kind of funny, not too many years ago, anything EXCEPT a 2 door truck was odd. Now the long cabs are the norm. I've got one extended cab (3 door) and two "regular" cab trucks. When I drive the regular cab trucks, I feel like I'm backed into a corner and ready to fight. Me, a thermos, a border collie , and a carhart coat pretty much fills the cab though... no room for any additional "air bags" that want to mess with the heat or radio. 

Anymore, if you see a reg cab truck, it is akin to seeing someone with well worn work boots; you know he's (or she) is probably a working person.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's why it took me so long to find a truck. Started looking in January.
Very few reg cab, diesel 4WD with some creature comforts.

I really wanted a short truck for my plowing jobs, and full confession, if my son is driving, I don't want him driving a full crew cab of friends around when he's a novice driver. 
Difficult learning to drive a long truck, too.

Now I gotta find a western 8-9' poly plow.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I paid cash and had a windshield put in my F350 for 325$Cdn last year. Windshield wiper is cheap. The brakes, sit down and order all new from rock auto, I mess around with slide pins and rebuilt calipers every year on mine because it sits too much. The Ford calipers don't last any better than the cheapies I've found but if you keep the slip they do have better warrantee. Less than 1000$ for everything, less than 600$ if you don't need rotors.

The tires are the expensive part, can get lucky on craigslist sometimes, especially when a young fella thinks he needs some great big tires on his!



JD3430 said:


> Brought her to my buddy's shop today.
> It's a bit of a project. Drove it home in pouring cold rain with bald tires, cracked windshield, only on windshield wiper, and hot brakes.
> Gonna be a "work in progress" thread. Will check back as progress is made.
> The tires on it are the Cooper discoverer S/T Maxx 275/70/18E


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice find. It's even a pretty color. Most are white fleet trucks. I like regular cabs but mine are older.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought you learned your lesson on those 6.4's? Lol sharp looking truck though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmboy555 said:


> I thought you learned your lesson on those 6.4's? Lol sharp looking truck though.


Oh heck no. The "all the 6.4's pearstrokes get blowed-up" scare tactics havent happened to me (yet).

So far here's the updates:
Brakes: I pulled the rear brakes off and rusted parts literally fell off. Everything on rear brakes was shot. Even the inner emergency brakes were toast. Calipers, rotors, pads, backing plates- *toast. *
Front brakes were no better.
Using NAPA "best" stuff, I spent almost $400 per corner, but all brake components are new.
Front "auto" locking hubs were frozen. Got a great deal from "Quirk Ford parts" on EBAY. Check them out if you need Ford parts. Excellent prices and crazy fast delivery. Easy install. 
Windshield-came out kicking in screaming-newbie went in easy. $315-and that was for the fancy one that says "Super Duty" along the top. (I knew my son would like that). 
Bumper-its in my garage begging to be installed. Got it for $220 on Ebay. Looks new except a little scuff on one corner. New from Ford was $650- no thanks.

Now for the unexpected problems: Horn honks when left turn signal was applied. 4-ways come on at any given time 24/7 (I suspect this is why the batteries were dead). I looked at the clockspring and the multi function controller. No dice. 
Waived white flag and took it to local Ford mechanic (guy is excellent- I'm lucky to have found him several years ago). Turns out we think its the "smart switch" controller up behind the dash. Needs replaced $500... ouch!! Should be on tomorrow. 
Then I have to do a desperately needed oil change
And finally...... the Cooper tires.
Some guy up in Minnesota scared the crap out of me. Told me Coopers were awful bad tires. I will know by Friday.

OH and I sprung for some new rear wheel center caps....$80.

After its all over, I will have $14,500+/- in it.

I AM putting a new Kenwood head unit with backup camera and probably back up sensors in it once I feel like its a "keeper".
If it turns out bad, I will sell it get my $$ back and try something else-maybe that Dodge Cummin(g)s I always wanted


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did it come from somewhere that you were expecting as much rust and corrosion as you're finding?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Did it come from somewhere that you were expecting as much rust and corrosion as you're finding?


Theres no rust or corrosion, except in the brakes. It sat parked over damp grass for about 8 months. I think thats what did it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Theres no rust or corrosion, except in the brakes. It sat parked over damp grass for about 8 months. I think thats what did it.


That's a unique situation you have there. Sounds like it's working out though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey now. Wont know Friday how bad the Coopers are. They look good new. Just like a shabby bondo/paint job. Looks great day 1. True colors shine through later.

Hope they work out for you.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD4030 - If you have not spent the $500 yet, these boxes are known to get water in them and have problems.

My son, took his out, water ran out of it, placed it in a box with rice for a day or so, re-installed and everything worked fine. Also tracked down water source, marker light on top of cab. Savings, $450 minus rice (he nor I are fans of rice, more of potato people).

He did look for used box, but they are hard to find (F150, F250 and F350, are suppose to be the same, just may need to add some connectors, if missing he was told from one box to other one).

You are making me feel better of just biting the bullet, ordered a new GMC HD3500, crew cab, diesel, loaded for my sons to fight over when I long gone. Suppose to be built the week of the 25th, trying to get into the plant to see it finish (maybe drive off the assembly line even!!).

"it's only money", is the bumper stick my son wants to put on it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> JD4030 - If you have not spent the $500 yet, these boxes are known to get water in them and have problems.
> 
> My son, took his out, water ran out of it, placed it in a box with rice for a day or so, re-installed and everything worked fine. Also tracked down water source, marker light on top of cab. Savings, $450 minus rice (he nor I are fans of rice, more of potato people).
> 
> ...


Or better yet 
"It's only a money PIT"
Sounds like a beautiful truck r82230. I wish YOU were getting the truck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

2 days 200 miles on the Coops'

So far I like them. Pretty aggressive, not a lot of noise. Still waiting for beads to seat.

Truck is real strong. Feels like lots of life left in it. Currently has 136,000 on it.

Now I have a leaking rear axle seal...... 

Wonder if rear axle seals dried out? Truck allegedly sat parked for ~9 months.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Now I have a leaking rear axle seal......
> 
> Wonder if rear axle seals dried out? Truck allegedly sat parked for ~9 months.


Might top it off dose of Lucas differential additive/seal conditioner; it MIGHT work. Even if it doesn't stop it, it is great to run it in a diff all the time whether it leaks or not.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well here she is new tires, new windshield, new (junkyard) front bumper, new auto lock hubs, new rear center caps 
I get some looks and compliments "haven't seen a regular cab 1-ton 4WD diesel in years" 
Rainy day pictures, but anyway.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

glasswrongsize said:


> Might top it off dose of Lucas differential additive/seal conditioner; it MIGHT work. Even if it doesn't stop it, it is great to run it in a diff all the time whether it leaks or not.
> 73, Mark


Turns out it was a new, but defective rear axle seal. I replaced it. All fixed.


----------

